
Show HN: Security Compliance SaaS for Startups - BoppreH
https://siroccosecurity.com/
======
BoppreH
We are working on a security SaaS for small startups with more than just code
and configuration scanning. We saw that many startups struggled with
implementing security checklists and compliance requirements, often resulting
in “check the box” culture. Is this something that would be useful to you?

